# Buffalo, New York breeder



## Peaches (May 10, 2010)

It was 2 years ago March 5th that we sent our Samantha ("Peaches") to the Rainbow Bridge. My husband and daughter have been begging to get another Golden Retriever, and I have finally agreed. The pain and agony that I still feel is what has prevented me from allowing us to get another. I also feel guilty to even want another, though she could NEVER be replaced. My family has worn me down, and now when I see a Golden Retriever in person my heart still aches for Samantha, yet now wishes to allow another one into my broken heart again. I'm crying as I even write this. Will I EVER REALLY be ready? Well I began my search for a good breeder, have checked out sooo many websites, but could use some input from others. I'm searching not for a female to breed , but just as a companion, a family pet. I'm searching for AKC, and OFA Clearances. My Samantha had cancer as well as slipped discs and she tore her ACL as well. She was only 9 1/2 when we sent her to the Rainbow Bridge. We were lucky with her in the fact that her eyes, heart, elbows and hips were fine, it was the cancer that did her in, something that continues to rise for some reason with this breed! When we bought her we didn't know about the clearances with OFA, just knew she was AKC-thought that was all we needed!!!! Well, I don't want to have to go through more heartache sooner than I need to, so I want to make sure we have a healthy puppy! We live in Hamburg, New York (suburb of Buffalo.) I am searching for a breeder within driving distance, REALLY don't wish to have our puppy flown in, and would really like to be able to choose the puppy ourselves instead of having to rely on the breeder's choice for us. I do have a question regarding when breeders list that their pups they are selling have health certificates...doesn't that just mean they have a vet check up that says they are healthy, it's not any certification regarding the parents right?!! If anyone could help me find a good quality breeder, again not looking to breed her myself, looking for AKC (not even looking to register), but DO WANT the OFA clearances/certificates of parents! I'm not looking for a showdog, but I don't want a backyard breeder either. Looking for a female light golden, not dark or red, that would be ready for us at 8 wks old at the end of August, beginning of September, obviously being conceived at this very time. Any input here would be SOOOO GREATLY APPRECIATED-thank you.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. I don't have any breeder suggestions but wish you well in your search. Speaking from experience a golden puppy will do wonders at healing your broken heart.


----------



## Peaches (May 10, 2010)

Awww...thanks for the welcoming and the support! I'm not even on Facebook, but have joined here, and already have great support-thanks a bunch!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Sorry I have no adv ice to give you on breeders, but good luck with your search. I'm so sorry about your loss of Peaches...


----------



## James T (Apr 29, 2010)

welcome to the forum.I also was skeptical after my loss,but oakleys dad is right a puppy does wonders for ya.I lost mine after 16 years and no other will replace him.Dupree and shadow are similar in some ways but are totally different,but love him just the same.good luck finding your puppy I'm sure you will be pleased.


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

Here is a list of NY breeders to contact:

http://goldenbreedersresource.org/kennel_search_results.php

Also contact the GRCWNY puppy referral: www.grcwny.org
The Genesee Valley Kennel Club has a breeder referral list: www.gvkc-ny.org
Also try the Kennel Club of Buffalo. Don't have their website ~ sorry.

Several upcoming shows near you that you may want to visit and talk with breeders. Alexander, NY in May, Stockton,NY in June, and Hamlin, NY in July.

Health certificates mean that the breeders vet has seen and checked the puppy but it doesn't guarantee hips/elbows/eyes or hearts on the pups. The sire and dam should both be listed with OFA (www.offa.org) and the breeder should supply you with a copy of each hip/elbow/heart and YEARLY eye clearances.

Since you are so close to Canada, you may also want to look into breeders there.

Good luck in your puppy search!


----------



## Peaches (May 10, 2010)

Thanks a million for your referrals, and answering my question re: health cert's, it is what I thougt hugh. It seems there are far less websites that mention their sire and dam have OFA clearances unfortunately!


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes - be very careful as many breeders claim "Fluffy" and "Fido" have passed all health clearances but they do not list any of those clearances on their website or K9data.com. If you can find the registered name of the dam & sire, plug them in on the OFA website to check. Some breeders do not send in eye & heart clearances but may have the copy to show you. If they are Canadian breeders, many use OVC for hips & elbows which can be done at 18 months.

Also check the age of the sire and dam - they should be at least 2 years of age before they are bred (in the USA). Final hips & elbow clearances (in the USA) can't be issued until the dogs are 24 months. 


Good luck!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Nitro Golden Retrievers
Mary MacQueen
www.nitrogoldens.com

Best of Luck!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I'm so sorry for your loss. I think Peaches would want you to open your heart and home to another golden.

If you're willing to drive a little bit:
Erie, PA http://harborviewgoldens.com/
Valencia, PA http://briannegoldens.com/

Both have litters to be born in the next month or so.

You can also try Benchmark Goldens. I don't know if they'll have anything planned. They're in East Amhurst. http://www.benchmarkgoldens.com/


I think Nitro Goldens have BEAUTIFUL dogs! Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

If you're just in Buffalo, would you be willing to come into Ontario for a puppy?

Depending on where you're looking into the US (I saw PA mentioned) some Ontario breeders could be closer


----------

